# One or two lines???



## Spring2021

I am 12 DPO ... I feel like I see two lines but also worried because I wasn’t trying but wasn’t preventing either . So I feel really bad . What do you see?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I do see a very faint line hun, good luck & hope it gets darker for you. :dust:.


----------



## Lucy3

I can easily see your line!


----------



## Spring2021

That’s what I was thinking ! I’m going to wait a day or two and test again to see if it will get darker


----------



## Neversayno

Deffo can see that line!!! 

lots of nasty evaps seen recently with frer so perhaps test in a couple of days. I hope you get the outcome you want xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Tripltemum3

Can definitely see that line!


----------



## Azasha

Saw a faint line! All the best!! :dust:


----------

